# high capacity PMP



## doomgiver (Feb 20, 2011)

i wish to buy a high capacity personal media player(aka "ipod", thank you, uneducated retards, for depressing our collective intelligence levels)

im considering something like the ipod classic, but i donot know whether it comes in less than 160 gb or not.(i donot want 160 gb, its a bit too much, and 10k is quite a bit of money)
it should be able to hold my music collection(~17 gb)
primary use:music player 
i donot require any frills like fm-am radio, voice recording, ability to open photos, i just want it to play music files
drag and drop is preferred over sync
MUST have a 3.5mm jack.

i'll add stuff as it comes to my mind


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

do you listen to MP3 or FLAC?


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 20, 2011)

mp3. is there any way to convert mp3 to a higher bitrate/better filetype?(i guess the answer is no)


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

no
so i am guessing you are an average user
not an audiophile or something with ears for detail
right?

what Earphones would you be buying?


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 20, 2011)

i have creative ep 630, and i like my sound quality.
if you can suggest good ones, please do. but do try to be within 1-2k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 20, 2011)

sony NWZ-A845 or creative ZEN X-Fi Style can be a option..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2011)

^ both are a bit smaller than required.
i'd like to have at least 20 gb of storage.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------

oh the zen has 32 gb... didnt see that

---------- Post added 21-02-2011 at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was 20-02-2011 at 11:59 PM ----------

what is the price of ZEN X-Fi Style 32, 16 gb versions?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 21, 2011)

its nt dat costly it wud be around 8k -16GB
you can spend xtra money on earpiece den.. 
n yes this player do not support some video format if u are interested in video playback.. take a look at its spec.. 
and sound is perfect also the earphone bundled with this are pretty good..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2011)

is the 32gb version available?
i dont require video.
i just need it to play songs. period.
how much does the ipod classic cost?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2011)

did you check D2+ 16Gb?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 21, 2011)

ipod classic 160gb is arnd 14k.. 

yeah 32gb would be available.. u need to check availability in ur market..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2011)

^ what?
im just interested in listening to lots of music (and good music quality). thats why im looking for a player with a large capacity. 16 gb just wont do.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 21, 2011)

get the ipod classic den


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2011)

ok. ty


----------

